# form 80 attach while lodging the application or wait



## raysool (Sep 28, 2010)

Dear all,
i need to know whether i attach the form 80 with the application online, or wait until they request it?
please i need help.

regards


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I haven't checked all checklists but some people have posted re Form 80 now being shown as supply for many visas.
But if in working through your online application, there is no request for it and it is not mentioned on the Checklist, then you do not need to supply it unless requested.


----------



## raysool (Sep 28, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> I haven't checked all checklists but some people have posted re Form 80 now being shown as supply for many visas.
> But if in working through your online application, there is no request for it and it is not mentioned on the Checklist, then you do not need to supply it unless requested.


Thanks Wanderer for the quick reply,
i found in the 176 checklist (paper application) that the form 80 is requested.
but i don't know about the online checklist for 176, can you get a sample of this checklist as it appear only after lodging the application not before.
if you can help me in that, i will appreciate it a lot.

thanks again & best regards


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Online forms only show up if you open an application and are you sure you cannot see the Checklist at that stage rather than after lodging for that would defeat the purpose.
In any case, I'd suspect the online application process would take you through the sections step by step with what is required.


----------



## dragon (Dec 24, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Online forms only show up if you open an application and are you sure you cannot see the Checklist at that stage rather than after lodging for that would defeat the purpose.
> In any case, I'd suspect the online application process would take you through the sections step by step with what is required.


Totally agree with Wanderer's reply. The online application status inquiry can be made following this link:

www(dot)ecom(dot)immi(dot)gov(dot)au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Initially, upon submission of an online application a Transaction Reference Number (TRN) is generated that becomes the primary key for your case apart from all your personal details that are asked when you open the link.

After, you've successfully logged in the first screen that does come up is the one with the checklist. Here you'll find the documents required for each applicant and you'll find the Character Assessment or Security Referral Application Form hyperlinked. Clikcing on the link for each applicant will pop up a new window where you just have to answer the questions in the order they are asked. You can save at any stage like you did before you must have initially submitted the online visa application.

I'm on the same boat, attached(submitted) all docs and waiting for a CO now.

Hope this helped.


----------



## raysool (Sep 28, 2010)

dragon said:


> Totally agree with Wanderer's reply. The online application status inquiry can be made following this link:
> 
> www(dot)ecom(dot)immi(dot)gov(dot)au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> ...


Dear Wanderer & Dragon,
thanks for helping me, 
but the case is that i am preparing documents right now & the checklist will appear after lodging the application not before (as mentioned above).
so i will be able to see it after the lodgment and then begin to prepare papers. so in order to gain time (because they 28 days after lodgment to attach all necessary docs) i followed the paper checklist, and it is written there that form 80 must be included, is it the same for the online application?

thanks again


----------



## dragon (Dec 24, 2010)

I can share with you my record copy of the Character Assessment that I saved after I was sure about the particulars that I had entered were correct; its a built in feature that allows you to either take out prints or save whatever you submitted in PDF. 

Anyways, need suggestions about how I can share this document that I'm sure will benefit other members like us who would like to go ahead with the online application but are not very clear about things to come as the forms are not there for you to preview which is contrary to the paper version for which all the associated checklists and corresponding forms are available on the immi website. 

PS: I've blurred my personal details in the copy that I'll be sharing.


----------



## raysool (Sep 28, 2010)

dragon said:


> I can share with you my record copy of the Character Assessment that I saved after I was sure about the particulars that I had entered were correct; its a built in feature that allows you to either take out prints or save whatever you submitted in PDF.
> 
> Anyways, need suggestions about how I can share this document that I'm sure will benefit other members like us who would like to go ahead with the online application but are not very clear about things to come as the forms are not there for you to preview which is contrary to the paper version for which all the associated checklists and corresponding forms are available on the immi website.
> 
> PS: I've blurred my personal details in the copy that I'll be sharing.


thank you Dragon for your post
i am not familiar with how to post files on the site.
but we still can use E-Mails to share things
my E-Mail is: [email protected]
if you can please send the PDF to this address

thanks again & best regards


----------



## dragon (Dec 24, 2010)

I've uploaded the doc that you and others can view following this the link below:

www(dot)scribd(dot)com/doc/46187864/AUSTRALIAN-Online-Visa-Character-Assessment-Sample

I hope its not against the law to share these forms through websites that allow sharing of docs? Any suggestions/comments Wanderer or any other senior member?

Raysool, feel fee to ask for anything else that I might be able to help you with.


----------

